# Seattle Weather Redux



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It's been raining a lot lately. A lot a lot.

Of course, I hear it's been raining a lot everywhere else.

 Yesterday's ride was fun... trying not to end up going for a swim instead of a ride and all that.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

It's been a bit much. I did the commute today. About 22 miles each way. Pitch black both ways. Dumping rain. From Eastgate around the south end of Lake WA and up to near Boeing Field. I'm mostly on trails, but I still need to cut through Renton and ride through Factoria. I had a good time, but on the trails I kept thinking I was going to wipe on leaves, and on the road, I kept thinking someone was going to drive into me. 

Other than cold feet (even with Sidi winter shoes) I was downright comfy. Wet but warm. Oh, I wouldn't even think about this commute without the crazy light I bought. I'm thinking that perhaps I should only do the commute if it's light out or raining hard but perhaps not both.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i just got a Cannondale Bad Boy as a rain bike with disc brakes and fenders and HID headlights and commuted twice this week. Seems to work well - feet still get wet for some reason despite having waterproof shoe covers...

But the bike is a LOT heavier than my road bike - by about 10 lbs and the riding position is a bit different. But this should be good training...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*You guys are making it tough*

We will travel to Seattle in March/April to look at houses over near Silverdale and Poulsbo. Looking to move the family in the Summer after the school year. With the average price of a home in Oahu at 550K, that amount of money will get me 3000 square feet, a view, and an acre plus in Kitsap county. The family will settle in before school starts, I will arrive around Thanksgiving. I have been looking at the Windermere site and it looks like the home pictures were taken in the Summer. Not a cloud in the sky. Only one house was shown in the rain. Truth in advertising.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*cool blog entry*



Argentius said:


> It's been raining a lot lately. A lot a lot.
> 
> Of course, I hear it's been raining a lot everywhere else.
> 
> Yesterday's ride was fun... trying not to end up going for a swim instead of a ride and all that.


 Hey you can pay money to ride in mud and standing water this weekend, cross racing both sat and sunday


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Bigbill,
my brother in law and wife just moved here form Hawaii last week - though he's not into biking (yet )

with peaks of sun and generally cloudy weather, I'm going to try to get a short ride in this morning!



bigbill said:


> We will travel to Seattle in March/April to look at houses over near Silverdale and Poulsbo. Looking to move the family in the Summer after the school year. With the average price of a home in Oahu at 550K, that amount of money will get me 3000 square feet, a view, and an acre plus in Kitsap county. The family will settle in before school starts, I will arrive around Thanksgiving. I have been looking at the Windermere site and it looks like the home pictures were taken in the Summer. Not a cloud in the sky. Only one house was shown in the rain. Truth in advertising.


----------

